# Boo everyone! Newbie freaking out...



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

First off...Hi All!!! Newbie from Denver

Okay, we all know there are only 19 days until Halloween... I have only had a small yard haunt for going on the third year now. I have not really had ANY lighting what-so-ever and reaaalllly would like to light the graveyard this year. I private messaged niblique7 who was more than helpful with questions I had regarding his lighting methods and what he uses, etc. However, I am not so inclined with this sort of thing and did not really understand exactly what needs to be purchased, how to hook things up and all that jazz.
I have only really used a few cheesy solar lights for illumination. I need some help here if anyone is so inclined (as obviously I am not). My thing is decorations, and creating and such. The technical stuff is not my forte.
I do not have an outside power source nor do I have much money at the moment. Any advice, help, ideas would be more than appreciated!
Thanks soooo much!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Extension cords and flood lights.
Led are the best light but depending on when you are setting up they may not be in for you.
You can get floods at lowes and some walmarts.
I have even used flashlights when in a pinch.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you want to try the LED route, the battery operated clip on lights from Jacks Tool Shed work well, and you should be able to get them in time (unless you want to start early.)
Your easiest option would be flood lights and extension cords, like halloween71 said. You can get them locally & setup is easy.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I also use a few of those cheap clamp on worklights from the hardware store I use those cheap blue painted "party lights" to flood the area with an eerie glow, fiddle with placement to get some good shadowing from headstones etc. I then use red spots to highlight key points in the display. You can get good results for little money, then work on the lighting throughout the year to be better prepaired for next year, good luck and lets see some pics when set up!
I am also into procrastination, I need to brew 5 gallons of wheat beer for my party on the 23rd, thats cutting it real close! next year its better planning for me too...


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you all! I really appreciate it! i was going to try to find some blue and red film cut into circles to cover my cheesy solar spots until you guys replied. I just don't get some of this technical stuff. Since I am in CO and we never know what the weather is going to be like, what is the best suggestion for weather proof lighting do you guys think??

azscoob... uh, yeah you really do need to get a move on it to brew that much beer! That is cutting it very close. Mmm wheat beer. 
Well, I will try what I can and let you guys know how it turns out! I will attempt to post some pics too!
Thanks again and HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

hedg12 said:


> If you want to try the LED route, the battery operated clip on lights from Jacks Tool Shed work well, and you should be able to get them in time (unless you want to start early.)
> Your easiest option would be flood lights and extension cords, like halloween71 said. You can get them locally & setup is easy.


Oh man! Woot!!! I just looked at the Jacks tool shed website! Those are cheap! That would help my little situation. I probably won't "light up" until my party on the 30th so I should be able to get them here in time!
Unfortunately we have some real creeps around here that like to steal stuff, so I can't even enjoy my own haunt until the day. Thanks for the link!!


----------

